# Two Bay Covered Hopper...



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I seem to remember a topic from a while back where someone (Marty?) chopped down a three bay LGB covered hopper into a two bay covered hopper? Someone made the comment "UNFIC" for the chopped UNION PACIFIC...

I've tried to find it in the archived topics, but can't seem to locate it... I have a few LGB hoppers that I would like to chop down...

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

John.


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a clue to its existence... not sure if I can post a link to it, but there are images of it within the thread below... so why can't I find the construction thread..? Maybe it was all in a dream? 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=45231 

John.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember it too...Must be in the archives? 

Chas


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

it is not lgb or covered but I did find this 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ORUM_ID=11




ok link did not you there looking at page 7 on the bottom


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of mine are usually under rolling stock? I will have to look. plus the photos should still be in my memebers files. 


2nd http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ORUM_ID=11

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?FORUM_ID=11

Why is it not coming up????

Just go to modeling archives, hit the little blue serach, then type,,,,, LGB covered hopper, chopped.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, 
I win.....I found it..... 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...red,hopper 

Marty, I had the same thing going on....somehow I got lucky


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

says page not found


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/archive...588&SearchTerms=LGB,,covered,hopper,,chopped# 

http://www.mylargescale.com/archive...r,,chopped#

*[url]http://www.mylargescale.com/archive/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=44588&SearchTerms=LGB,,covered,hopper,,chopped*[/url]*#*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Still not found. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
If I can help you any more just e-mai me direct. 
[email protected] 
I can send photos. if I can find them. I think I'm like over 8,000 photos on my F drive and its NOT organized....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

* http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=44588*

Greg


----------



## cprwatcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I think that fills in some of the gaps in my understanding... 

Cheers, 

John.


----------



## NFLDRailway (Apr 10, 2008)

I've clicked on several of the links. Everytime my antivirus pops up an alert. It seems like several of the archive postings are infected. I did grab a couple of shots when it was orrigionally posted


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

At the York 2009 Fall show, USA Trains had a prototype on their fron table. They had a sign posted on it saying they would be for sale spring 2010. It was not at the spring show, so I should have asked them what the status was, but I didn't. I suspect it's been delayed due to the slowing economy. I hope it's not been canceled. 

Regards,
Mark


----------

